# Bought another longcase clock!



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

At the local auction today, 2 nice old longcase clocks there, one of them now mine after my hand holds up the bidding number and no one outbid me! A nice old clock, lots of masonic images on the dial, with an interesting auction discription.....

A circa 1800 oak longcase clock with shaped pediment and reeded pillars flanking a single glazed door housing a 13 ins square painted dial set with Roman and numbered numerals, subsidiary seconds dial and date aperture, the circular painted centre with Masonic emblems and Lodge Member under an arch with the words `Pulsanti Apperiator` above, twin wind pendulum driven movement striking on a bell, pendulum weights and winding key included, shaped top, long trunk door with flanking quarter cut reeded pillars on a stepped trunk base, 206 cms high.

I found some very faint lettering on the dial saying MINFHALL, DENBIGH, the old F is an f now of cause and I found online the name John Minshall, clockmaker Denbigh, in North Wales, which is where we live. Who knows if the case and movement started life together?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

its a nice piece of history


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

It's not as old as you think, as the two winding holes for me make it a later clock

Don't quote me , but from past experience later than you think.

I

I have a longcased clock circa 1800, single weight on a chain, no holes in the dial.

Winding done by pulling the chain or rope, 30 hour movement.

I rebuilt it a few years ago, I put the pictures on the forum some where, have a look if you like.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

the clock must be a miracle.it is classic


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The hands don't look right, too glossy and newish. Here is miy Battle, Sussex clock of mid 1700's with chain wind, single hand.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous, you lucky man


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

It is running very well now, given the case a good polish this afternoon, looks good for the £280 + 20% commission that I paid a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> "The time has come to speak of many things, --- "


 very nice clock, it will grow in value, keep it running and "its only money" vinn


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

The clock has a good home here, we already have this clock which I bought at the same local auction over two years ago.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Been looking into the Masonic image on my clock, I found many similar images online featuring George Washington..



Looks very like the chap on my dial, wonder why a clock made in North Wales would have George Washington on the dial?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

An interesting and attractive piece, built to last. The face is full of character too ^^

I haven't got room to collect such things but in a large house I think I would be tempted.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes space is a problem, although we do not live in a large house, but a 2 bed bungalow! You find room when something interesting turns up! :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it just me or are the numerals applied with a sharpie?


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

No they are faded, originally done with indian ink I believe, you can get them redone, but is it best to redo it or leave it? To conserve or restore? Always a hard choice on something this old!

More here....http://www.dialrestorer.co.uk/dial-restoration/


----------



## novicetimekeeper (Jul 23, 2015)

I think if the dial is still readable then leave it, though the date ring might need some attention.

The hands do look painted when they should be blued.

The dial does fit with the first period of painted dials so early 1800s. 8 day clocks were being made in the 17th century so it isn't an indication of youth.


----------



## novicetimekeeper (Jul 23, 2015)

Just noticed you live in a two bed bungalow, so do we.

We have 4 longcase running at the moment, another in the process of restoration, plus an English dial single fusee and two carriage clocks. 3 of the longcase are 30 hour and have a peg on the fly, so only only the 8 day strikes but there is a lot of ticking.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice, we like the tick tocking, 2 longcase clocks, one slate clock, 3 cuckoo clocks, 1 grandmother clock, various mantle clocks too!


----------

